# Lahav Shani new conductor of the Rotterdam Philharmonic



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://www.rotterdamsphilharmonisch.nl/en

After Valery Gergiev and Yannick Nézet-Séguin the Rotterdam Philharmonic will have in 2018 a new young & very talented chief conductor.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I posted this in the conductor news thread yesterday, but better twice then not being read.


----------

